# Best stylus



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Do any of you use a stylus with your iPad?  Which is the best, most sensitive stylus?  I tried the eraser end of a pencil and it was very unresponsive.  I'm wondering if it's possible to use a stylus at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're talking about the Pogo stylus in the Word With Friends thread.  I use it with my drawing programs.  Works fine!  Most of the rest of the time, I just use my finger!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> I'm wondering if it's possible to use a stylus at all.


Yes, but you have to get a stylus made especially for a capacitance screen.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're talking about the Pogo stylus in the Word With Friends thread. I use it with my drawing programs. Works fine! Most of the rest of the time, I just use my finger!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, are you using the regular Pogo, or the Pogo Sketch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Um.... I don't know? I'll check... There were so many choices, I finally just kind picked one.

EDIT: Sorry, I got a phone call and got distracted. This is the one I have:


The only thing I don't like is it's short, 'cause it's designed to work with the iPhone. It comes with a little holder that clips on the back of the iPhone.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I just bought the Sketch:



It looks a little less stubby, and supposedly has a narrower tip. No clue if that's really the case.

I wanted the pink one, but I'm an Amazon Prime addict and all they had in stock was the silver.  For those near an Apple store, they supposedly do carry these, but they keep them in the back where only staff can get at them. Someone on the Mac Rumors site had to go through a couple of sales folks to find one who knew they wer back there.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Not really a fan of stylus'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine primarily to do sketching on, as I needed a little more precision than I was getting with my finger, and I have that.  It's also a more natural sketching position.  I just use my fingers the rest of the time.

Betsy


----------

